# Creative Workout Help



## KMac (May 20, 2017)

Long story short I work at a grocery store and have a position where I can spend extended periods of time unsupervised in the milk freezer.  Recently I have took this opportunity to bust out some push-ups and sit-ups in between working.  With my goals geared to the PAST standards though I would like to squeeze in some pull-up work unfortunately there is no makeshift bars to work with.  My tools available are a bench like shelf, wooden pallets, and boxes of milk ( 4 gallons to a box ).


I'm asking are there any exercises that can work the same muscles as pull-ups? The only thing I can think of is maybe dips, or a bend over row with a milk box.


----------



## Devildoc (May 20, 2017)

You know what I do at work?  I use a door.  I just hop up, grab the top of the door, and pull myself up until my chin is at the top of the door.  Having the door there keeps me from cheating (kipping), too.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (May 20, 2017)

Fact of the matter is, the only way to get better at pull ups....is to do more pull ups.

*** Personal Opinion **
*
As an employer,  if I came into the walk-in and found you working out on some makeshift exercise contraption, I'd lose my shit...and you would likely lose your privilege of working unsupervised in the milk cooler.

You are a worker's comp nightmare waiting to happen.  Stop trying to be so moto at work and stock the damn cooler, then buy a pullup bar for your home or garage and workout there.



l


----------



## ShadowSpear (May 20, 2017)

Devildoc said:


> You know what I do at work?  I use a door.  I just hop up, grab the top of the door, and pull myself up until my chin is at the top of the door.  Having the door there keeps me from cheating (kipping), too.



I've done this before and ended up taking the hinges out of the wall lol. 

Do you have any overhangs, top stair level, high window sill, etc you can jump up and do a pull up on?


----------



## KMac (May 20, 2017)

Noted. I feel like the message of my post may have been misinterpreted, I was mainly wondering if their was a simple exercise that worked similar muscle groups.

@Ooh-Rah I wasn't trying to come off as entitled and I am not trying to argue or justify my actions as right. All I can say is that with the work I've done for my manager for the past seven years and the amount of work I can achieve while still doing these small workouts is still well above average.


----------



## 104TN (May 20, 2017)

How about not working up a sweat around food items?


----------

